# 24" Disc Laufrad Eigenaufbau



## Floh (27. Mai 2016)

Tach Mamis und Papis,

ich sammle seit gestern wieder Teile für ein Neuprojekt. Dafür brauche ich einen 24" LRS mit Disc Naben. Bei den Felgen komme ich wohl an Federleicht nicht vorbei, schwarz, Breite OK, leicht.
Aber eben 24 Loch.

Ich könnte das auch auf 32 Loch Naben einspeichen (alle drei Löcher eins freilassen), aber am liebsten wäre mir ein Satz Naben in 24 Loch.

Im Moment schaue ich nach Novatec, die sind leicht und auch nicht sooo teuer (günstiger wäre natürlich schöner), aber Konusnaben (Shimano) will ich nicht, abgesehen davon dass die meistens Centerlock sind.
Würde mich über Bezugsquellen für Naben freuen.

https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/l...h-einbaubreite-100-mm-schwarz-poliert-eloxie/
Ist eben 32 Loch.


----------



## Diman (27. Mai 2016)

Novatec 24 Loch gibt es öfters bei Ebay.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Novatec-Supe...152592?hash=item210edaf9d0:g:R10AAOSwAvJXAtWB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2016)

Welchen Achsen-Standard bräuchtest du denn?? Wenns ein bisschen mehr sein darf, auch Tune bekommt man in 24 Loch. Oder wenn noch Zeit und der Wunsch nach etwas MEHR da ist, MACK Hubs. 

Bei den Felgen werfe ich noch die NoTubes ZTR Crest ins Rennen, wäre meine erste Wahl, auch wenn immer wieder mal schwerer zu bekommen und vermutlich nicht günstiger, als die Federleicht-Dinger...


----------



## Floh (27. Mai 2016)

Vorne und hinten Schnellspanner (100/135).
Tune ist def. zu teuer, Novatec geht ja preislich noch tut aber auch schon weh (wenn die Räder mehr kosten als der Rahmen...)

Die 24er Crest finde ich für 70 Euro das Stück, Federleicht nimmt nur 44 Euro. "NUR".


----------



## Diman (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn nichts besonders seien soll, DT Swiss gibt es auch in 24Loch.


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2016)

Die Crest bekommst du aber in 24 und 28 Loch und sie ist um 70g pro Felge (380 zu 310g) leichter, und vermutlich auch steifer... 

Eventuell diese Nabe (sollte bei 270g liegen):
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/581736-shimano-xtr-nabe-wh-m975


----------



## Floh (27. Mai 2016)

Superstar Components bietet 250 Pfund (330 Euro) für einen kompletten LRS mit ZTR Crest:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/crest-24-kids-bike-special.htm

Liegt der Satz bei 1623 Gramm. Ich hatte mir das eig. leichter vorgestellt...
620 Gramm für Felgen, 450 Gramm für Naben sollten machbar sein, plus 48 Speichen und Alu-Nippel?

Speichen sollten ja 1.5er reichen bei den knapp 30-50 kg Kampfgewicht.


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn nichts besonders seien soll, DT Swiss gibt es auch in 24Loch.


da nur die 240er (+/- s) erträglich leicht sind, fallen die wohl eher raus...


----------



## Floh (27. Mai 2016)

@Roelof: Danke für den Link, aber straight pull und Centerlock? Letzteres geht mit Adapter (Bremsen hab ich schon), aber wo zur Hölle bekomme ich Straight Pull Speichen?


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2016)

Sapim Leader bei Gingko, 

Sapim Laser bei Speedwareshop, allerdings nicht in allen Längen, da musst wirklich schauen. Hier der Link zu silber: https://www.speedwareshop.de/Sapim-Laser-silber-gerade

Sapim Race bei Speedwareshop - hab nicht verglichen, ob da andere Längen verfügbar sind.
https://www.speedwareshop.de/Sapim-Race-schwarz-gerade


----------



## holznik (28. Mai 2016)

Eine mit € 30 recht günstige Novatec VR-Nabe gäbe es bei RCZ Bike, wenn du mit der Farbe leben kannst. 
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-front-hub-race-24-holes-axle-9x100mm-disc-6b-gold.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (31. Mai 2016)

teuerer, aber dafür kannst Du zwischen 4Farben und verschiedenen Achsstandards wählen (vorne 24H, hinten 28H) 
http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/naben/rennrad/?p=1&o=5&n=20&s=100


----------



## wintermute (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

wo liegt denn dein Preislimit?

ich hatte damals ;-) auch erst über selbstbau nachgedacht, dann aber hier zugeschlagen:

http://www.cyclocross-store.de/index.php?page=product&info=356

Mein Grosser und jetzt mein Kleiner fahren den laufradsatz am Kona Stinky Fully und ich kann nicht klagen. Der macht auch bergab einiges mit. 

Beim zusammenrechnen der Einzelteile beim selberbauen ist der Aufpreis zum kompletten Radsatz nicht mehr so hoch. 

Thomas


----------



## Floh (1. Juni 2016)

@wintermute: Du hast schon Recht, der LRS ist mit 260 Euro nicht allzu teuer und auch nicht zu schwer.
Ich hoffe aber momentan dass ich *wirklich* günstige Naben bekomme (am besten gebraucht), und dann mit knapp 200 Euro davon komme bei Selbstaufbau.
Deswegen überlege ich mittlerweile auch, Shimano Centerlock Naben zu verwenden mit 32 Loch, und dann jedes vierte Loch freizulassen. Da könnte ich XT-Naben für 15-30 Euro das Stück kriegen. Nicht ganz leicht, aber günstig. Für die Differenz könnte ich dann auch ZTR Arch Felgen kaufen, die sind eine ganze Ecke leichter als die Federleicht Felgen.


----------



## wintermute (1. Juni 2016)

Hoi Floh,

Wenn Du so fit bist beim Einspeichen, dass Du so "exotische" Methoden mit Auslassen auch sauber hinbekommst, dann hast Du meinen respekt. 
Das kam bei mir halt auch noch dazu: Die richtige Berechnug der Speichenlänge und dann auch noch sauber einspeichen. Die Fehlschlagswahrscheinlichkeit war mir dann zu hoch und da habe ich dann gerne den Mehrpreis gezahlt. 

Der Laufradsatz war dann auch (neben dem rahmen) das teuerste teil beim Zusammenbau...

Thomas


----------



## Floh (1. Juni 2016)

Fit beim Einspeichen... Das wäre übertrieben. Ich habe Sheldon Brown Wheelbuilding gelesen, die Berechnungen mit spokomat gemacht und mir dann einen LRS gebaut. Hat bei 650B funktioniert, bei 26 Zoll übe ich demnächst das zweite Mal, und dann kann ich wohl auch einen etwas exotischeren 24 Speichen LRS bauen.
Am Anfang stand ich auch davor und hab gedacht "Oh mein Gott wohin kommt denn das jetzt alles", aber es teilt sich alles mehr oder weniger symmetrisch auf. Hälfte nach links, Hälfte nach rechts, Hälfte nach vorne, Hälfte nach hinten.
Durch das Auslassen bekommt man natürlich noch eine Änderung in der Speichenlänge, weil sich die Speichen nicht mehr gleichmäßig am Umfang verteilen. Aber das bewegt sich im Toleranzbereich.
Aber einen LRS mit farbigen Alu-Nippeln und Sapim Laser oder DT Revo Speichen bekomme ich sicher nicht von der Stange.

Abgesehen davon: Es macht auch Spaß!


----------



## Floh (5. Juni 2016)

Also die ZTR Crest steht fest. Welche ich kaufe hängt im Moment davon ab ob ich bei 24, 28 oder 32 Loch Naben lande. Versuche irgendwas Günstiges zu kriegen, aber es sieht so aus als müsse ich neue Novatec Naben kaufen wenn es einigermaßen leicht werden soll.
Ansonsten gibt es blaue Sapim-Alunippel und Sapim Laser in 2.0/1,5/2.0 in schwarz... So ist der Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2016)

So, hab jetzt zugeschlagen. Novatec D771SB und D772SB 32 Loch, dazu zwei 24 Loch ZTR Crest 24.
Mit ERD 488mm (laut Notubes) komme ich auf vorne 230/235 mm Speichenlänge und hinten beide Seiten 232 (zweifach gekreuzt, 14mm Alunippel, Sapim Laser).

@Roelof und sonstige Laufradbauer: Plausibel? Stimmt der ERD?

Mit 110 Euro für die Naben und 140 Euro für die Felgen haben wir damit wirklich mit großem Abstand das teuerste Teil für das neue Rad... Mit ein paar Speichen sind das dann ca. 270 Euro. Naja verkauft sich bestimmt auch wieder gut wenn er da mal rausgewachsen ist.


----------



## Roelof (6. Juni 2016)

wheelbuilder.com sagt ja zu ERD 488mm.

Zur Speichenlänge: Die hast du mit dem DT-Swiss Tool gerechnet, stimmts?? 

ich würde vorne fast 232/235 und hinten 233mm od. 234mm nehmen. Als Speichenspannung würd ich mich Richtung 900N orientieren. Alunippel ist nicht gleich Alunippel - ich nehme am Liebsten Sapim Polyax - von mir aus auch noch DT Prolock. Bei ungeösten Felgen vergiss nicht die Felge zu entgraten. 

Hat jemand gerade Zeit, das nochmals Gegenzuchecken?? Was wirft denn der Spokomat für Längen aus??


----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mit Spokomat gerechnet mit Polyax 14mm. Der rundet ja auf.
Genaues Ergebnis ist 
hinten links 231,8 / rechts 231,4
vorne links 230,0 / rechts 234,8

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich ja ein bisschen Reserve brauche weil ich keine gleichmäßige Verteilung am Nabenflansch habe, und mir komponentix nur Speichen mit ungeraden Längen verkaufen will. Deswegen dachte ich an hinten 233 mm überall und vorne 231/235.


----------



## Roelof (6. Juni 2016)

Was meinst du mit ungleichmäßiger Verteilung am Nabenflansch??
Gingko hat auch kurze Speichen - vergleich mal, wo die Preise günstiger sind.


----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2016)

Naja ich speiche ja 24 Loch in 32 Loch Naben ein. Das heisst, da wo Speichen sind sitzen sie enger, und dann ist ab und zu ein Loch frei. Manche Speichen müssten also etwas länger sein, andere etwas kürzer.


----------



## Roelof (6. Juni 2016)

auweh, das hast du ja nicht gesagt!! Warum holst du dir nicht eine Nabe mit 24 Loch??


----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2016)

Weil's keine gibt...


----------



## Roelof (6. Juni 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/Naben/177820/m.html?item=142015373473&_ssn=berner-bikes-com

Hilft das??


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2016)

@Floh meint bestimmt weil's keine _günstige _gibt...


----------



## Floh (6. Juni 2016)

jein, ich hab insgesamt nur so viel gezahlt wie die Hinterradnabe kostet...
Ich brauchte auch noch einen 32 Loch Satz, wenn ich noch was Günstiges finde kann ich auch noch auf 24 Loch gehen. Müsste aber auch so zu bewerkstelligen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hab umgestellt auf 28 Loch Felge und 28 Loch Naben. Bin bei www.cnc-bike.de fündig geworden zum gleichen Preis wie für die 32 Loch Naben. Meine Berechnung hat 5 verschiedene Speichenlängen ergeben pro Rad, das war mir zu blöd.
Bin jetzt noch am Überlegen ob ich 2-fach oder 3-fach gekreuzt einspeichen soll. Ich tendiere fast eher zu 3-fach, nicht weil es JETZT nötig wäre, sondern weil Junior ja auch schwerer wird und das Rad vielleicht eine ganze Zeit fahren soll.


----------



## Floh (20. Juni 2016)

So habe vorläufig fertig:
Novatec D771SB / D772SB, ZTR Crest 24 (28 Loch), 2x28 Sapim D-Light 3-fach gekreuzt, 14mm Sapim Alunippel.
Macht 1380 Gramm für den Laufradsatz, den ich auch Tubeless aufbauen werde (mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron in der leichten Version).
Felgenband fehlt noch, ist auch noch nicht komplett zufriedenstellend zentriert.


----------



## Roelof (20. Juni 2016)

Nachzentrieren, abdrücken, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholem.... 

Ist fein geworden. Toller Lrs...


----------



## Floh (20. Juni 2016)

Ach so, Kosten waren:
Felgen 140 Euro
Naben 120 Euro
Speichen und Nippel 50 Euro

Also schon fast 300 Euro 

Übrigens gibt es laut Importeur keine ZTR Crest in 24 Zoll mehr zu kaufen. Ich hoffe sie machen eine neue Version auf Basis eines aktualisierten Felgenprofils. Nicht dass sie die Produktion jetzt einstellen nach dem Motto "26 ist das neue 24" oder so.


----------

